# Human Glucosamine Supplement for my 12 yr old with HD



## manojkg2000 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum. I am from India and have a 12yr old GSD with Hyp issues ( has problem getting up and walking )

I request your opinion on giving him Human Glucosamine Supplement available in my local market.

This particular one from Healthviva dot com under products / vitamins and minerals / joints

Is this inline with the ones available in the USA

kindly provide your inputs for me to make an informed decision.

Best Regards
Manoj


----------



## broken katana (May 5, 2017)

You can give him human supplements! My vet told me only half a pill a day though, not a whole pill.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Being that your from India and Turmeric is a spice that is used extensively in Indian cooking look at that as well for your dog

Turmeric For Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

at this age you are not going fix the problem.

I use pure MSM , pure glucosamine, and would use pure chondroitin

not crazy about seeing talcum powder -- starches and lactose binders.

you would do just as well if you used pure MSM and turmeric --- add some amla !

coconut oil , turmeric and a pinch of black pepper - better yet , warm the coconut oil and put in the pepper to infuse the oil then add turmeric -- helps absorption .


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Manoj and WELCOME! :greet:

You may want to consider this product instead of the HealthViva and it is available from a company who ships internationally: iherb: 
https://www.iherb.com/pr/Bluebonnet...e-Caps/15455?gclid=CMWSyrDj3NMCFUtNfgod4dgLLQ * Description *



Made With Non GMO Ingredients
Bone & Joint Formula
Dietary Supplement
PureFlex
OptiMSM
Gluten Free
Bluebonnet's Glucosamine Chondroitin Sulfate Plus MSM Capsules are specially formulated with a special combination of pure glucosamine sulfate, chondroitin sulfate, OptiMSM and active form of sulfur, plus vitamin C from Identity-Preserved (IP) L-ascorbic acid. Available in easy-to-swallow vegetable capsules for maximum assimilation and absorption.

*Other Ingredients* Kosher vegetable capsules, vegetable cellulose, vegetable magnesium stearate.

*Contains:* Crustacean shellfish (crab, lobster, shrimp)

*Free* of milk, egg, fish, tree nuts, peanuts, wheat and soybeans.
Also free of yeast, gluten, barley, rice and sugar.


I just open the capsules on to our dogs food.


Carmspack suggestion of coconut oil, tumeric, and black pepper would also benefit your dog. 

Another article: 
*Turmeric: Your Powerful Anti-Inflammatory Spice 
*

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

coconut oil is a good idea - because turmeric is not water soluble so difficult to absorb.

Feed-Sentials does have organic turmeric in it AND it has oily seeds , or are fed with a nutritional
oil blend partner.

you are in India. You have one of the most powerful pain killer anti arthritic , anti inflammatory natural substances . This plant is native to your country and is known in ancient and modern
ayurvedic treatments.

BOSWELLIA serrata 
https://www.springtimeinc.com/about-boswellia


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Boswellia goes hand in hand with turmeric as well. And is suggested for rheumatoid arthritis sufferers 
You could also look into Cats claw and Devils claw


----------

